
Juicero's Story Set the Company Up for Humiliation - fortran77
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2017/04/juicero-lessons/523896/
======
csilverman
This was one of those stories where the underlying premise—that Juicero raised
vast sums of money to produce a space-age hardware product that was utterly
unnecessary—was so ludicrous that I initially assumed that I was missing
something.

I still don’t understand, at all, how they got to where they did without one
single person outside the company asking them why the machine had to cost
$400. The idea that it was just a grift to wow VCs looking for something sexy
seems too simple.

